# Cancel the trip after started it.



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all

Not sure if this problem has been posted before.

If I start a trip, then pax starts to be abusive. How do I cancel without being rated by pax? It seems impossible to cancel once the trip is commenced.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes, I am still new in this gig. This happened after I swiped start. 

I kicked them out after the verbal abuse began. I tried to cancel but the app didn't let me. I couldn't rate them but somehow they could rate me. Afterwards I noticed their rating is 4.5

I am going into the office and get it sorted out. 

My question is: Is there a feature you can cancel and not be rated after swiping start? Thanks for reading.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberNow said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not sure if this problem has been posted before.
> 
> If I start a trip, then pax starts to be abusive. How do I cancel without being rated by pax? It seems impossible to cancel once the trip is commenced.


You can't cancel on uber after starting the trip. On lyft you can. So on uber you can only "end the ride" and you and pax can give each other a 1.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You can't cancel on uber after starting the trip. On lyft you can. So on uber you can only "end the ride" and you and pax can give each other a 1.


I was really irate and somehow fiddling with the app. Don't know what happened, I could not rate the pax. Somehow I was able to accept other rides. Must sort it out in the uber office tomorrow.

I don't take abuse for any amount of money.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberNow said:


> I was really irate and somehow fiddling with the app. Don't know what happened, I could not rate the pax. Somehow I was able to accept other rides. Must sort it out in the uber office tomorrow.
> 
> I don't take abuse for any amount of money.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


If you don't like abuse,you're going to hate Uber.
Uber revels in abuse so much,they want passengers to discover the art also.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If you don't like abuse,you're going to hate Uber.
> Uber revels in abuse so much,they want passengers to discover the art also.


I ignore rudeness but abuse is a no no. If the rider was able to rate me, she must have ended the trip? Yet I could not rate them and warn other drivers?



Grand said:


> I see you have been a member since *September 2015*.!! Wow and congrats.


Yes, I did the funrides then. Gave it a miss because of the rudeness. Only resume driving this weekend.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberNow said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not sure if this problem has been posted before.
> 
> If I start a trip, then pax starts to be abusive. How do I cancel without being rated by pax? It seems impossible to cancel once the trip is commenced.


So lesson learned. Once you start the trip on uber you cannot "cancel" it. You can only "end" the ride. Once you end the ride you can rate the rider and rider can rate you. If you think that you could not rate the rider then simply send a request to uber asking them to change your rating of the rider to whatever you want it to be.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Update:
Didn't go to the office. I had a bit of time the other day and played with the app. Found out how to change the pax rating to 1. Also wrote the reason. I did the same to another pax as well although I didn't kick him out but completed the trip. I did hear from uber but not phone call of course, just the standard online response to confirm the pax 1 star now. 

I am aware uber will not change my rating. In hindsight, I should have gone offline and calm down first instead of accepting other rides immediately. Should have gone home or to a cafe to collect my thoughts otherwise driving mistakes will occur with the wrong state of mind. That was a very bad weekend for me. Sometimes I just hate humanity.

Is it true uber will not pair 1 star pax with driver again?

I still get sent promotions but I am taking a break, not sure how long. I worry about wear and tear on my car, not just rude pax.


----------



## Rodizlike (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow a lot of drivers I see on this site rate low for riders who don't tip as if you're sooooo entitled to a tip no matter what. Lol.

For me tips are appreciated but not required. I don't expect them and when I get them I feel super appreciative that I must have done a good job conversing with or not conversing with, navigating, arriving promptly, or was generally entertaining whatever the case may be.

The only reason I would rate lower than a 5 is if they were abusive, destructive, or puked in my car.

I will generally pick up anyone with any rating except lower than 4.8 after midnight in a sketchy neighborhood. And that was due to two bad potential pickups where they dropped the pin at a boarded up house, the other was an empty lot in a neighborhood.

That's my only rule.

People on here rate people bad for short trips. Well that's pretty wack. People without vehicles need rides too. I like short trips. They really add up and can be productive I think.

You have 10 short 3 dollar trips that 11th trip will be a 10 dollar trip from my experience. Then gets better through the night.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

ANOTHER SHILL FOR UBER


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

80sDude said:


> ANOTHER SHILL FOR UBER


I like how he thinks one $10 trip makes up for 10 $3 trips.



Rodizlike said:


> Wow a lot of drivers I see on this site rate low for riders who don't tip as if you're sooooo entitled to a tip no matter what. Lol.
> 
> For me tips are appreciated but not required. I don't expect them and when I get them I feel super appreciative that I must have done a good job conversing with or not conversing with, navigating, arriving promptly, or was generally entertaining whatever the case may be.
> 
> ...


Member since today....says it all.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I like how he thinks one $10 trip makes up for 10 $3 trips.
> 
> Member since today....says it all.


Still on honeymoon!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Rodizlike said:


> Wow a lot of drivers I see on this site rate low for riders who don't tip as if you're sooooo entitled to a tip no matter what. Lol.
> 
> For me tips are appreciated but not required. I don't expect them and when I get them I feel super appreciative that I must have done a good job conversing with or not conversing with, navigating, arriving promptly, or was generally entertaining whatever the case may be.
> 
> ...


You must hate making money


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Rodizlike said:


> Wow a lot of drivers I see on this site rate low for riders who don't tip as if you're sooooo entitled to a tip no matter what. Lol.
> 
> For me tips are appreciated but not required. I don't expect them and when I get them I feel super appreciative that I must have done a good job conversing with or not conversing with, navigating, arriving promptly, or was generally entertaining whatever the case may be.
> 
> ...


Except this rating adjustment was for an abusive rider messing with the driver. The ratings system of Uber is arbitrary at best, and most people on here talk a good game, but are smart enough to keep their Uber driver accounts from being deactivated. Keep your two cents.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So lesson learned. Once you start the trip on uber you cannot "cancel" it. You can only "end" the ride. Once you end the ride you can rate the rider and rider can rate you. If you think that you could not rate the rider then simply send a request to uber asking them to change your rating of the rider to whatever you want it to be.


I think it might on long trips. I started it once and saw it was even longer then normal plus 45 and I cancelled


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberNow said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not sure if this problem has been posted before.
> 
> If I start a trip, then pax starts to be abusive. How do I cancel without being rated by pax? It seems impossible to cancel once the trip is commenced.


Once you start moving you are screwed. I start the trip sometimes to screen the destination. If you dont like the destination or the passenger swipe complete trip. Dont do it too much though....


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

UberNow said:


> Yes, I am still new in this gig. This happened after I swiped start.
> 
> I kicked them out after the verbal abuse began. I tried to cancel but the app didn't let me. I couldn't rate them but somehow they could rate me. Afterwards I noticed their rating is 4.5
> 
> ...





UberNow said:


> Yes, I am still new in this gig. This happened after I swiped start.
> 
> I kicked them out after the verbal abuse began. I tried to cancel but the app didn't let me. I couldn't rate them but somehow they could rate me. Afterwards I noticed their rating is 4.5
> 
> ...


Today I picked up a college pax with 4.80 big mistake, 30 minutes later he left me 4 stars. He was the only trip of today. I send a message to Uber that I won't pick up anyone under 5stars and I know my consequences. Pax can choose drivers with out penalty, we don't. The share company care more about the pax than the driver. So is my car I can pick up whoever I want in my car, that mean only 5 stars from now on.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberNow said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not sure if this problem has been posted before.
> 
> If I start a trip, then pax starts to be abusive. How do I cancel without being rated by pax? It seems impossible to cancel once the trip is commenced.


You can cancel the trip after accepted. There will be many reason why you try to cancel the trip. Car failure, pick up location is too far, accidentally accepted etc.
I also believe that you can cancel the trip after pick up. I have never tried it but I believe it should be somewhere. There are many cases could be happen in your trip such as accident, car failure or some other thing. I think I have seen it once but I can't recall how I got there.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Just end thw trip


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Once you start moving you are screwed. I start the trip sometimes to screen the destination. If you dont like the destination or the passenger swipe complete trip. Dont do it too much though....


i can complete the trip after i start moving too. Then you have to refund the customer same thing. after you start it you cant cancel


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

On my app I can cancel once I start the trip, but I cannot have moved more than one block from the pin.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> i can complete the trip after i start moving too. Then you have to refund the customer same thing. after you start it you cant cancel


if you start the trip but dont move it will cancel without needing a refund and they cant rate you


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Amazing nobody has figured that out by now. Good answer 25rides


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

In Los Angeles, a minimum fare trip typically takes at least 15 mins, sometimes more. That includes the time to reach them, the time to wait, and the fact that it often takes 10 mins to drive less than two miles in much of the city no matter what time of day it is. Now add down time between rides, we are talking about at least 3 hours to do those 10 rides...for $27 (ahem...min fare is NOT $3).

No, one $10 ride cannot make up for 10 minimum fares. Stop telling people that being a shuttle bus is profitable.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I think it might on long trips. I started it once and saw it was even longer then normal plus 45 and I cancelled


You ARE aware you bumped a 2 yr/old thead, right?


----------

